# San Patricio County Monster



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

A friend just killed a buck that we rough scored at 180. Will try to some pics on another post. Low fence.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Kewl, hope you get pics up as it sucks without them, what ranch did it come off of?? I am Betting Welder ranch that backs up to Oconnor or the wildlife refuge but ya never know!!!lol


----------



## WESTTU (May 23, 2007)

don't think welder


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

He said low fence


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Don't think refuge either..or he better not be tellin 

Lets go FM waiting for report..called everyone I know and so far no one knows anything...


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

I just heard that it was killed by some farm land not to far off I37.. Not where anyone was excpecting to see a 180''.. cant wait to hear the story..Walker


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Scored in Geo West by the taxidermist at 1783/8 Will have some pics soon


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

FREON said:


> He said low fence


All the places I mentioned are low fenced and I 37 divides Welder???


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

foxyman said:


> Scored in Geo West by the taxidermist at 1783/8 Will have some pics soon


Weird to me, there is no offical Boone and Crocket Scorer in Live Oak 
county to my knowledge, why would it go there???

Pictures Please!!!!! San Pat county has one offical entry in Boone and Crocket killed by a woman on the Welder Ranch think her name was Adler or something like that, was in the 70's and in the Book, Bee County has one and I think Refugio County does have one or 2 as well but not sure if offically scored and entered.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

blackhog, you found us a lease near the mesquite retreat yet?


----------



## Goags (May 28, 2004)

I'm all eyes on this thread...grandma left us farmland in San Patricio co. that is split by I-37. Hope my cuzzes aren't holding out on me...but do hope it's one of them!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

ahem


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

*photo #1 of San Patricio deer*


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Buck had 13 pts. with a g-1 on the right beam was broke off and a 195/8" inside spread aged at 61/2 to 7 yrs old with 24" main beams will post more pics as they become available


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

See the B B Gun in the pickup that was the weapon Ha


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

Buck was killed by Rockport fishing guide Kevin "Opie " Callam Caught the deer on a trail cam about a week and a half ago and has been after him ever since. Last night it came together.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> blackhog, you found us a lease near the mesquite retreat yet?


I was close to your old stomping grounds last week during the rain, the Chesnut, 5000 acres that bordered your old cattle pens and actually the same ranch at one time had a oil and gas well drilled on it real close to the old headquarters with the Palm tree, all of your ranch looks to have been fenced off from the Chesnut aka Hughes aka now his brother in law Stewart Sasser, they dont lease, they are only fenced on your side and open all the way to the Welder Mcann 55,000 lease group, I think McCann has openings at $10,000 somebody said was in the Victoria paper, it(Medio creek on Chesnut) was underwater as usual and we had to go out the McCann as low water crossing the Oil Operator was using foodedtoo, I see the Mission and Medio are all flooding Refugio and Woodsboro tonite on the news, bet that old hog road into the Galloway is 3 foot deep again, the water was almost to the top of the 2441 bridge when i cameby with a load of drilling mud. Guy at the gas station at US 77 says he is gettig rich pulling out Houston Hunters who have never seen it rain and turn to quicksand!!lol


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Hughes high fenced that fenceline from medio creek along the property while I was still on the place... maybe he got mad when they said he couldn't use that road to his place anymore that came through our place? I dunno.... but I killed alot of deer in the back of the property there while hearing them running hog dogs across on the other side when it was all low fenced


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Well I will say it if no one else will but after deducts yall think he will make 178 ?? Very nice deer there. 

Charlie


----------



## M16 (May 28, 2008)

CHARLIE said:


> Well I will say it if no one else will but after deducts yall think he will make 178 ?? Very nice deer there.
> 
> Charlie


That is a great deer for that area. After deducts I doubt if he will net in the 160's.


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Hughes was the first person I talked to after I read this post and he didn't know anything... I bet he does now.. Great buck.. congrats to Opie..



InfamousJ said:


> Hughes high fenced that fenceline from medio creek along the property while I was still on the place... maybe he got mad when they said he couldn't use that road to his place anymore that came through our place? I dunno.... but I killed alot of deer in the back of the property there while hearing them running hog dogs across on the other side when it was all low fenced


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Rack Ranch said:


> Hughes was the first person I talked to after I read this post and he didn't know anything... I bet he does now.. Great buck.. congrats to Opie..


ok, we may be talking about different hughes..


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Hughes is the first name of the gentleman I was talking about.. I can't remember the name of the people who bought your old place either but if the story I'm getting is correct the buck was taken South of there..Walker


----------



## foxyman (Oct 6, 2009)

acres of brush in the middle of farm country


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

InfamousJ said:


> Hughes high fenced that fenceline from medio creek along the property while I was still on the place... maybe he got mad when they said he couldn't use that road to his place anymore that came through our place? I dunno.... but I killed alot of deer in the back of the property there while hearing them running hog dogs across on the other side when it was all low fenced


Why did you guys tell him he could not use the road anyways, makes perfect sense to me really, build 6 miles of deer fence over a hog wallow road, I think they had about 10 different Refugio Bee Woodsboro Live Oak and Riveria hog clubs hunting with down there plus all the guys from the beer joint that deer hunted along the whole road during the week daysLOL


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> Why did you guys tell him he could not use the road anyways, makes perfect sense to me really, build 6 miles of deer fence over a hog wallow road, I think they had about 10 different Refugio Bee Woodsboro Live Oak and Riveria hog clubs hunting with down there plus all the guys from the beer joint that deer hunted along the whole road during the week daysLOL


I didn't tell them that.. I thought landowners around there (one next to us that was highfenced), no longer wanted any "unnecessary" traffic through there... we lost a convenient access point to the back of the property also during that timeframe...


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> Weird to me, there is no offical Boone and Crocket Scorer in Live Oak
> county to my knowledge, why would it go there???
> 
> Pictures Please!!!!! San Pat county has one offical entry in Boone and Crocket killed by a woman on the Welder Ranch think her name was Adler or something like that, was in the 70's and in the Book, Bee County has one and I think Refugio County does have one or 2 as well but not sure if offically scored and entered.


There is an offiial scorer there, one of the Game Wardens is.


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Solid Action said:


> There is an offiial scorer there, one of the Game Wardens is.


 I went to the offical Boone and Crocket site and searched, I found no scorer listed in this list, who is the offical scorer you are speaking about?? Does he live in George West?? Please post up, it would be great to have one in the area, here is the list i copied from BC, is he listed on here, maybe I missed him somehow?? http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/records_omlist.asp?


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

blackhogdog said:


> I went to the offical Boone and Crocket site and searched, I found no scorer listed in this list, who is the offical scorer you are speaking about?? Does he live in George West?? Please post up, it would be great to have one in the area, here is the list i copied from BC, is he listed on here, maybe I missed him somehow?? http://www.boone-crockett.org/bgRecords/records_omlist.asp?


My bad, he was on the list a few years ago, but must have had his name taken off. He was on this list at that time.


----------

